# My own little zoo



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, you all know Plop by now, but what about everyone else on my signature...? Now i am going to introduce you to everyone!  

Lets start with the cats... 

Streak- Tricolored tabby, 7yo
Sparta- lynxpoint tabby, 1yo


And the cockatiel...

Abraxas- wild grey, 2yo


Crested Gecko...

Gimpy- not sure his color... 1yo


Ball Python...

Plop- pastel, several months old, not sure on age. 


the axolotls... i dont have pictures of everyone, but ill post what i have.

Toothless- wildtype male, 3yo
Ruth- leusistic female, 2yo
Chusi- gold albino male, 1yo
Valoo- GFP wildtype male, 2 or 3yo
Ghost- white albino female, 1yo
Speck- leusistic female, 1yo
Cheese- GFP leusistic, 6mo
Custard- heavily freckled leusistic, 6mo





ADFs...

These guys dont have names, but heres a picture of them all together. lol


The puffers.... Unfortunately i cant get any decent pictures of them, so sorry... lol!

And i think thats everyone... Right? XD


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Awww they are all so cute.


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

You do have quite the zoo  they're all so cute.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

I really don't want to be mean and I have no idea if any of your animals are rescues or anything :/ but your crested gecko has a serious case of Metabolic bone disease caused by calcium deficiency. 

Also your ball python is extremely skinny.

Again, I have no idea what the exact situation of these animals are, they might have come to you like this! I am not trying to sound mean or liking I'm blaming you. But I just wanted to check with you to make sure you are aware of their conditions


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

The crested gecko and ball are both rescues. If you read my thread on Plop you would know his story. 

I was told Gimpy was attacked as a hatchling by adults when I purchased him and only recently did I learn that I was lied to and it is MBD. 

Plop is a rescue from a pet store and looks nothing like this anymore. He has been steadily gaining weight and his sheds are perfect.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I love axolotls! very nice collection you have of them. hope to make room for some one day. I'm a reptile person too  2 bearded dragons and 2 frilled dragons(looking for a 3rd one ..I want an aussie frilly bad!) and a TON of fish..a pit bull and 2 kids 

Gotta love these in house zoos we have


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much lol I love my little axies to death, I have to say they are my favorite species to keep in the aquatic area. Lol!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

What a zoo


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol only on days that end in 'Y'.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I love the axolotls 
I was wondering were did you get them?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

All over really. But most of them came from Margie on Caudata.org she is the greatest.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

D'aawwww! Love all of them. Very nice! I plant to get a couple axolotls when I get out of NJ. Unfortunately they're illegal here & California. >_> I love the leucistics & wild types.  I have a question for you, though. I plan to keep then in a small room with a window AC unit. How do you keep your water cool enough for them & how steady does the temp stay? Thanks!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I haven't had a problem yet, but if it gets too hot I have used a fan pointed at the water to keep it cool, as well as frozen water bottles. Keep it away from the sun or direct light, and if you are still having trouble, then you can purchase a chiller to keep the water cold.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Well I haven't had a problem yet, but if it gets too hot I have used a fan pointed at the water to keep it cool, as well as frozen water bottles. Keep it away from the sun or direct light, and if you are still having trouble, then you can purchase a chiller to keep the water cold.


Thanks!


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

What r those noddley things next to the frogs? Snake is epiccc!!!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Those are live blackworms. Yummy treats. Lol and thanks! I love my Plop baby.


----------



## Animalactivist12 (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow what?


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

I wish i had the space for all those animals


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Wow that's quite the menagerie you have there, all of them sooooo cute! <3


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I love your little Zoo. Fantastic! Axies are so entertaining. Very nice setup


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol really it isn't that much. And honestly they don't really take up that much room. Especially now that I am down a tank since the ADFs and the puffers have passed away unfortunately.


----------



## brian the betta lover (Jun 16, 2014)

i feel ya i just loss my 10 year old gold fish just mere minutes ago


----------



## brian the betta lover (Jun 16, 2014)

oh and thekinetic cute fish pic


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Lol that's what I thought while searching for an avatar! :3


----------



## CasGer (May 10, 2014)

Adorable! Great pictures too. I've always wanted an axolotl - they seem so cute!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much! I love all my pets, they are so sweet.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

LOL. Everytime I mention I want certain animals my mom is like "what is this a zoo?" I'm like yah =). Beautiful animals though. =)


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol I keep threatening to get a llama, that usually shuts the family up. XD 

Thank you. :3


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Those are live blackworms. Yummy treats. Lol and thanks! I love my Plop baby.


Where can we get those?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Some fish shops sell them, but mostly you have to get them online.


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

you know what giz how old are cause you said family cause you sound like your a adult but i think of you as a kid oh and i dont mean to be rude about the age thing just be broad like kid adult or teenager


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol I'm 26 and I have a 5 year old daughter. But family is a big part of my life, so they always have an opinion. XD and it's not rude, I don't mind at all.


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

and i find it cool about the lamma thing


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol yeah


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Love the axolotl


----------

